# Gwen Stefani - Arrives at the Studio in Los Angeles (08.12.2018) 11x HQ



## Mike150486 (9 Dez. 2018)

​


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2018)

Ich liebe sie
:thumbup:


----------



## hades66 (11 Dez. 2018)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## shuraschick (15 Dez. 2018)

Danke für die Gwen!


----------

